# Shannon & Paul - Wedding Photos



## Alison (Feb 8, 2005)

Here are a few of the pictures from a recent wedding. I've got over 1100 images to sort through so I'm sure there will be more later, or I'll just post a link to the completed gallery. Hope you enjoy them, as always, comments welcomed!

Flower girl's first look at her "fancy" hair






Ring bearer and bride's son





The Rings





Getting ready for the reception





First dance





The reception


----------



## Canon Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

I love the diffuse atmosphere in the rings shot. Nice series :thumbup:


----------



## Alison (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you, it's fun to be able to do those effects for weddings. I'll probably do more from the ceremony with the soft effect. She's looking for a coffee table album so I tried to shoot with images that would suit that style.


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice work Alison! The diffused look... on lens filter or PS? I really like the effect.


----------



## Alison (Feb 9, 2005)

Photoshop through a program called Mystical Tint Tone & Color. Under a setting called overexposed. Works great, I love that program!


----------



## terri (Feb 9, 2005)

1100 images... :shock:   That's amazing!!!   How much time do you spend culling them before you get down to serious work?   I think I'd be ready to eat a gun after the first 600.     

What you've posted is very pretty.  I like that soft focus look of the 3rd image, too.   Very pretty shot! :thumbup:


----------



## Alison (Feb 10, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> 1100 images... :shock:   That's amazing!!!   How much time do you spend culling them before you get down to serious work?   I think I'd be ready to eat a gun after the first 600.
> 
> What you've posted is very pretty.  I like that soft focus look of the 3rd image, too.   Very pretty shot! :thumbup:



Well, it was a 12 hour coverage and both Aubrey and I were shooting so....  

Usually I do a quick scan the night I get home, delete any that are blurry, eyes closed etc. In the next few days I start croping and editing if needed. I view about 10 photos at a time in PS and pick the best and edit those. In the end I'll probably get about 300-500 images that have been cropped, retouched and coverted to black and white. I show most images in color and black and white. The reason I take so many is that I've found family and friends will order a bunch in addition to the bride's family. If I get good shots of the flower girls/ring bearers that can lead to portrait shoots down the road from their family. Candids at the reception are a big hit as well. I would guess it takes about 5-7 hours to post edit once I get down to the ones I want to save. I have a program that sizes them for the web and an online ordering gallery so that saves a ton of time!


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2005)

> If I get good shots of the flower girls/ring bearers that can lead to portrait shoots down the road from their family.



You're exactly right.   Not to hijack your thread, but that comment reminded me of this image, from one of our last weddings.   He was such a cute little boy, the ringbearer, and even though this wasn't one of our faves his mom had asked us to shoot it while we were taking a break, and we ended up getting another job when she saw it in the bride's book.    You just never know what's going to float people's boats!


----------



## Alison (Feb 10, 2005)

He's adorable, GREAT shot! Post more from your weddings, I love to see other people's work


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> He's adorable, GREAT shot! Post more from your weddings, I love to see other people's work


Thanks!   I'll start another thread and pop in a few of my faves.   We're working on a web site, which is why I have them online.   Haven't done one for a few years now....he did the real work, I got to run around with the high speed B&W and snag a few less formal moments.       He got tired of them, frankly.  It's a shame, cause he wasn't bad!    :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Feb 10, 2005)

I think there's a high burn out rate. Eventually all the couples start seeming the same. I really like the work though, and the high energy of the day. I think it's easier because it's not my "real" job so it's sort of a break. It's fun to work with your partner though, extra time together and Aubrey just smiles when I get all teary at the wedding vows


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I think there's a high burn out rate. Eventually all the couples start seeming the same. I really like the work though, and the high energy of the day. I think it's easier because it's not my "real" job so it's sort of a break. *It's fun to work with your partner though, extra time together and Aubrey just smiles when I get all teary at the wedding vows *


We did the same thing!!!       There's something about the moment that doesn't get old, no matter how many times you do it.   Got me every time!!   

Our enjoyment was from working together and putting out good work, having happy clients, etc.   But he never liked the business aspect of it, and we got stiffed one time from a bride's father, and the bride had to pay.   He didn't like dealing with those situations, that's just not what photography means to him.


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 11, 2005)

God Alison, those are stunning!  What were you using?


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2005)

Thank you   I use a Canon 10 & 20D with 550 flash. Alternating between ISO 100-400 depending on the lighting.


----------



## japmula (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Alison! Can you show a before-photoshop pic of "The Rings" I'd love to see the difference. I love that shot.


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2005)

No problem! Here is the ring shot as it came out of the camera, slight adjustment to levels, no crop


----------



## Alison (Feb 16, 2005)

Finally finished all the editing and uploading. If you're interested, here is what the bride and groom will see:
Wedding Photos


----------



## digital_ems_techie (Feb 17, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Thank you   I use a Canon 10 & 20D with 550 flash. Alternating between ISO 100-400 depending on the lighting.



Sorry for off topic a tad but how do you like the 550?  I've been looking to get a Canon flash for my 300D but haven't been able to decide between the 420, 550 or 580.

At this point my photography is a hobby but I'd like to get into things such as portrait work, weddings etc.

Thanks


----------



## Alison (Feb 17, 2005)

digital_ems_techie said:
			
		

> Sorry for off topic a tad but how do you like the 550?  I've been looking to get a Canon flash for my 300D but haven't been able to decide between the 420, 550 or 580.
> 
> At this point my photography is a hobby but I'd like to get into things such as portrait work, weddings etc.
> 
> Thanks



Actually I use both the 420 and the 550. Aubrey (Hobbes28 ) and I were just talking about that saying that the 420 seemed to be better over the 550. I think the 420 is a great flash to start off with. You may find that as you move into weddings you need something a little more powerful, but really you can't go wrong with and of them.


----------



## ferny (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm looking at the site now. Some really good stuff there! Well done to both of you. 

http://stalleyphotography.morephoto...e=fullsize&pagenum=4&id=2158766&eventid=17253  :thumbsup:


----------



## japmula (Feb 18, 2005)

wow, great going!


----------



## John E. (Feb 18, 2005)

Your B&W's are very good. You have the skin tones down pat. Sure hope the couple appreaciate B&W and the work it entails. Really like candid shots,  you caught the girl on the last one at a perfect moment.


----------



## Alison (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you for the kind comments. Cruzin, I loved black and white when I shot film and I've been working hard to get a good conversion method that at least comes close in digital so your comments mean a lot! Thanks for looking everyone


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 19, 2005)

Alison, 
1. I like your command over the flash, especially at the receptions!
2. You have captured some great emotions.

Keep it up!  :thumbup: 

PS: I'll be doing a wedding today. Some of your pics were inspirational! Thanks!  :thumbup:


----------



## Alison (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you! I'm giving the credit to the flash to Hobbes, he really has a great way with lighting.  Best of luck with the wedding today, I can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## digital_ems_techie (Feb 21, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Actually I use both the 420 and the 550. Aubrey (Hobbes28 ) and I were just talking about that saying that the 420 seemed to be better over the 550. I think the 420 is a great flash to start off with. You may find that as you move into weddings you need something a little more powerful, but really you can't go wrong with and of them.



Thanks   I have been doing research on all three and looking at reviews and everyone pretty much says the same thing.  I just it depends on how many gadgets I wanna be able to play with on the flash.

Thanks again!


----------



## DustinC (Feb 21, 2005)

WOW. 1100 images. That is alot of work. The images are very nice. 

Dustin C
http://www.prophotosource.com


----------

